

OpenSurfaces – A Richly Annotated Catalog of Surface Appearance - dTal
http://opensurfaces.cs.cornell.edu/

======
techdragon
Wow... This is going to make some game developers very very happy.

~~~
ris
If you look at the actual content, it's less useful for game art and more for
training computer vision systems.

------
ErikRogneby
Holey crap, that is a lot of mturk!

